
If You Want to Predict the Election, Use FiveThirtyEight.com - Parbeyjr
http://edgylabs.com/2016/09/16/if-you-want-to-bet-on-the-election-use-fivethirtyeight-com/
======
haney
FiveThirtyEight also does a great podcast where they discuss the assumptions
built into their model and as polls change over time or events happen in the
election they explain the impact on their models. I've found it really
educational for both politics and statistics.

------
bbctol
This is some strange type of promo piece. What FiveThirtyEight does is
definitely not Big Data; they just have a particular method of weighting polls
and a couple of assumptions that have turned out well so far. I appreciate the
site a lot, but they aren't crunching massive amounts of numbers.

~~~
pesfandiar
The general public calls any sort of data analysis beyond Excel sheets "big
data". A fluff piece about the magic of big data goes well with the company's
description: We are a premier consulting company for forward-thinking and
innovative projects.

------
sova
So glad I registered to vote in Colorado. Ohioans please don't let me down! I
don't want my grandchildren fighting over water.

~~~
pbarnes_1
Can't believe Colorado is in play. At least your vote actually matters this
year.

